# dwarf puffer and bumblebee gobie?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

ok anyone ever keep a bumblebee gobie?? with dwarf puffers?
i was thinking of putting 2 dwarf puffers and a bumblebee gobie in a 5 gallon planted tank would this work?

any info would be greatly apresiated


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

bumblebee gobies are brackish fish, and dwarf puffers are freshwater fish. the two should not be put together.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have seen the bumblebee gobie in fresh tanks (at petco) and the look fine could their be a freshwater bumblebee gobie? because thes gobies are swimmin (rather happily) and have been there a while??????????


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

It's the same gobie they are brackish they could be kept in fresh but shouldn't same thing as freshwater flounders.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if kept in freshwater to long they will develop tumers and ulcers and will most likely die. I'd look at something else or a species tank for the DPs(if you can get all females or a male and female, male and male is asking for trouble)


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Almost everything with freshwater in it's name is brackish...even flounders.

Like already stated, bumblebee gobies NEED brackish water. Keeping it in freshwater will lead to it's death at some point. It may not die right away, usually 7 months or around that his how long it is until you see major effects. A lot of people have kept them in fw tanks but I really don't suggest it.

And petco does keep a lot of fish wrong so don't go by what you see they're fish in.
I hvae a good petco by me but they keep brackish fish in fw. I don't feel totally bad about them doing it since they usually warn you before buying and they're only in they're tanks for 2 weeks top.

The dp's will also probably pick on the gobies or vice-versa ,so that's another reason not to.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks ok dp only like take live,frozen or freezedried foods would snails be ok as the main part of the diet for a dp? (i would feed other foods but mainly snails)


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

With almost every fish, provide a variety of food.

Dwarf puffers are the hardest puffer IMO to get to eat snails. Loook at they're tiny mouths and you'll see why. Your going to have to find baby snails that are small enough for them.

Make a little 1 gallon or something cheap for a couple of snails and let them breed. Feed the babies to the puffers. But for they're main diet choose frozen food or freeze dried as a staple diet. Bloodworms, frozen brine (snack), freeze dried bloodworms, and stuff like that is usualy excepted.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

DPs love to eat snails, it's hard to get them to crack the shell unless their the snail is the size of the puffers eye they will simply eat larger ones right out of the shell. If you leave a pond snail in their tank they will snack on it but snails aren't to be used as a staple food, bloodworn should be used for that purpose


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

this best site about DPs http://www.rr.iij4u.or.jp/~kohda/en/en-dwarfpuffer.htm


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

There is also dwarfpuffer.com or its dwarfpuffers.com, not sure.

They have a whole site and forum for them. Not sure if the forum is all the way back up because they got hacked but it should be since that was like 2 months ago.


----------

